# Need Help Topic = PVC



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Has any of you heard of thin wall PVC, I need to fiind some, I have checked Home Depot, and 3 Pluming Stores, but no luck. I need to find some thin wall pvc 3/4" and Thin wall pvc 1", The pvc has to be able to slide into each other. (3/4 goes into the 1" pvc)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The plumbing supply stores should carry both schedule-40 and schedule-20 PVC pipe. The schedule-20 pipe has the thinner wall. The designation is printed right on the pipe.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

last time i was at lowes i saw some thin wall abs pipe the black stuff...... im pretty sure it was abs ....might work for ya ........what ya doing anyway? im not trying to be nosey.......is pipe going to be under pressure? b/c abs is not recommened for use on pressurized systems...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, it's coming back to me that in an IM, you were asking about this to be a part of a pop-up. Please tell me you're NOT making PVC cylinders.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Kaboom!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That blowed up real good!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

nope its for a pivot joint


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Actually, if you take the 3/4 CPVC pipe (Yellowish in color, it is for hot and cold water.) that should fit inside the 1 PVC pipe nicely. (the white schedule 40 type.) CPVC is measured in outside dimensions, while PVC is measured in inside dimenensions. Just a thought
Rick


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I just got in contact with the guy that made the plans and he is sending me done the pipe i need


----------

